# Education



## PhilBell (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a link where you can get your UK qualifications converted to there canadian equivalent


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

PhilBell said:


> Does anyone have a link where you can get your UK qualifications converted to there canadian equivalent


I do not believe there is a universal link. You will need to contact the governing body of your trade or profession.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

PhilBell said:


> Does anyone have a link where you can get your UK qualifications converted to there canadian equivalent


Do you mean an assessment of foreign credentials, so that the employers in Canada would understand exactly what your qualifications are? World Education Services - International Academic Credential Assessments and Evaluations is such an organisation that is widely recognized for the US and Canada.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been trying to convert Qualification
It's possible to do so but you need to challenge them and provide hours worked, in the UK.

Currently most foreign certified or educated tradeworkers coming to British Columbia will want to obtain their BC Certificate of Qualification in their trade. We are not, at this time, able to recognize foreign issued trade certifications. The process to obtain a BC Certificate of Qualification is through a Challenge Application based upon their workplace hours in the trade.


----------

